

Cisco AnyConnect for the iPhone - ciscozine
http://www.ciscozine.com/2010/09/23/cisco-anyconnect-for-the-iphone/

======
logic
Sadly, a few issues:

\- Requires iOS 4.1. For those of us who jailbreak, that's a showstopper (for
now).

\- No iPad support. See above. :)

\- Requires an additional license on the ASA side. So, the "free" on the app
listing is a bit misleading.

